# Tapping off an existing receptacle



## FH1982 (Sep 14, 2016)

Customer wants me to tap off an existing 60A outlet, install an enclosure with a 30A breaker, and then feed a new 30A receptacle. Is this permitted by code? I can't bring myself to believe so, but am having trouble finding anything in the NEC Code book.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

No it's not code. The 60amp receptacle was put there for a specific load. Either run a new 30amp ckt or remove the 60amp receptacle(make box a Jbox), extend the ctk to where they want the 30amp receptacle & replace the 60amp breaker with a 30.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> No it's not code. The 60amp receptacle was put there for a specific load. Either run a new 30amp ckt or remove the 60amp receptacle(make box a Jbox), extend the ctk to where they want the 30amp receptacle & replace the 60amp breaker with a 30.


Small panels are so cheap that I would just install a panel there with the 60A feeder. Then branch out the 30A circuit and any other circuit they may need in the future.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Bird dog said:


> No it's not code. The 60amp receptacle was put there for a specific load. Either run a new 30amp ckt or remove the 60amp receptacle(make box a Jbox), extend the ctk to where they want the 30amp receptacle & replace the 60amp breaker with a 30.


You have no idea of the purpose of the 60 amp receptacle, and there is no code reason not to do what the customer is asking for.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Why install a panel-- Just change the breaker in the panel and install a 30 amp receptacle. Perhaps the owner wants to add some other stuff to it.

I want to ask the op why he is questioning this install... the wire from the panel just becomes a feeder


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

The op has supplied insufficient info.. 
What's currently on the 60A outlet for starters. 
P&L


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

as others have indicated, you did not provide enough information for anyone to give you a proper response.

in some cases you could do it, in some cases you couldn't.

is the 60a receptacle being used ?
if so, for what ? load ?
how far is the 30a receptacle from the 60a enclosure ?
how is the 60a being protected ?
what is the load to be on the 30a ?
what size conductors are being used for the 60a ?
what is the distance from the 60a receptacle to the OCP ?
is anything else on the 60a ckt ?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Tell us we need to know!!!


----------

